# [cups et samba] probleme d'edition [resolu]

## KeNNys

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un poste sous XP Pro avec une imprimante psc HP1315. (Vous me direz pouquoi ne pas installer Gentoo lol)

Bon bref.

Voici mon probleme, j'ai suivie le tut cups et samba pour installer mon imprimante sous ma Gentoo.

Le probleme est le suivant.

Mon imprimante s'installe bien ma page de test Cups part bien. J'entends l'imprimante reagir, mais rien ne sort.

La page est bien dans le spool de Windows mais 64ko/24Mo.

Avez vous une idée.

----------

## Winnt

Salut,

Et comment tu as résolu cela ?

----------

## KeNNys

Sur mon poste XP, j'ai désactiver le bidirectionnel dans la propriété de l'imprimante onglet port.

----------

